# Lockheed Martin reveals radical SB>1 Defiant



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2017)

Lockheed Martin has released a concept video showing a design in the Army's future Vertical Lift program that aims to replace the AH-64 Apache attack helicopter and the UH-60 Blackhawk.

Dubbed SB>1 Defiant, the fly-by-wire concept, designed with two coaxial rotors and a pusher propeller







The Defiant shown in the clip would cruise at 250 knots and hover at altitudes of 6,000 feet, David Szondy with New Atlas reported.

This is more than a hundred miles an hour faster than the UH-60M Blackhawk transport, as it maxes out at 183 miles an hour.












https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...-wrap-up-sb-1-design-review-as-defian-422091/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice chopper indeed


----------



## droopyRO (Apr 18, 2017)

It looks like the Blackhawk, Comanche and a Kamov had a baby.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah reminds me of the Ka52, which is arguably one of the nastiest attack chopper conceived


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2017)

The "pusher" prop makes it look like an airborne torpedo.


----------



## Ithanul (Apr 18, 2017)

As a former engine mech. Though, I only did jet engines.  I still had to learn about the engines in helicopters.

That double blade setup looks like a nightmare to work on.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2017)

Ithanul said:


> That double blade setup looks like a nightmare to work on.




Defo wait till they turn it off............


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 18, 2017)

dont put very high expectations this to meet 250knot target


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 18, 2017)

I'll take it!


----------

